# USB Storage Problems

## jsnorman

Using kernels 2.6.10-r7, 2.6.11-r5 I can no longer use usb-storage to access what used to be (in the 2.6.9 kernels) supported devices.

I suppose I should find a kernel-usb mailing list, but on the off chance this is specific to Gentoo...

I have tried several devices - two of which (jumpdrive and Dazzle/Orca reader) definitely used to work, the other was definitely working a year or so ago (not sure which kernel).

Devices I have tried: 

- Dazzle 4-1 card reader (recognized as Orca reader).  I have tried this with a standard 64MB CF card, a 2GB Microdrive, and a 512MB SD card.

- USB-IDE ATAPI-4 Bridge VE-007NHD hard drive interface, hooked up to an old 4GB laptop hard drive

- Lexar JumpDrive 128MB

My system is an iWill Zmaxdp (Nforce 250 Pro) with latest (v. 1.11) firmware, 2x Opteron 240, 1GB Corsair Twinx memory, Maxtor 250GB SATA hard drive.

I have tried loading usb-storage as a module, as well as compiling it into the kernel (output below is from compiiled in attempt) with same results.

I was getting USB over-current errors in dmesg, but flashing to new v 1.11 bios seems to have fixed that ... I guess there is a possibility though that this might be hardware based.

I am able to mount the Dazzle/Orca drive, but get errors when I try to transfer files.  I cannot mount the ATAPI-4 device at all (no driver is bound to it according to lsusb) but it is recognized by lsusb.  I cannot even see the Jumpdrive when I plug it in (no kernel log message or lsusb event at all).

Here is my kernel log which shows erros from mounted Dazzle/Orca, a plug in event for the ATAPI-4 bridge device, followed by plugging the Dazzle/Orca into a different USB port.  I also did an lsusb -v.

Note that i have a USB mouse that works fine, so I THINK my usb ports are okay.

KERNEL LOG:

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] sdb: Current: sense key=0x3

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel]     ASC=0x11 ASCQ=0x6

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] Info fld=0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 17909

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 17846

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 45 f6 00 00 64 00

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cc7f0 L 51200 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 51200 bytes, 13 entries

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 51200/51200

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cc7f0 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 46 5a 00 00 80 00

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cc7f1 L 65536 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 65536 bytes, 16 entries

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 65536/65536

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cc7f1 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 46 da 00 00 80 00

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cc7f2 L 65536 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 65536 bytes, 16 entries

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 65536/65536

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cc7f2 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 47 5a 00 00 80 00

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cc7f3 L 65536 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 65536 bytes, 16 entries

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 65536/65536

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cc7f3 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 45 da 00 00 08 00

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cc7f4 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cc7f4 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage:  2a 00 00 00 02 2a 00 00 01 00

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cc7f5 L 512 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cc7f5 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 13:55:02 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage:  2a 00 00 00 02 2a 00 00 01 00

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cc812 L 512 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 512/512

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 13:56:03 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 13:56:04 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 13:56:04 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 13:56:04 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 13:56:04 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cc812 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 13:56:04 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 13:56:04 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 13:58:42 [kernel] usb 1-5.1: USB disconnect, address 7

Apr  6 13:58:42 [kernel] usb-storage: storage_disconnect() called

Apr  6 13:58:42 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_stop_transport called

Apr  6 13:58:42 [kernel] usb-storage: -- usb_stor_release_resources

Apr  6 13:58:42 [kernel] usb-storage: -- sending exit command to thread

Apr  6 13:58:42 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 13:58:42 [kernel] usb-storage: -- exit command received

Apr  6 13:58:42 [kernel] usb-storage: -- dissociate_dev

Apr  6 13:58:56 [kernel] usb 3-2.2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

Apr  6 13:59:44 [kernel] usb 3-1: usbfs: process 489 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb 1-5.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: -- associate_dev

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: Vendor: 0x04e6, Product: 0x0325, Revision: 0x0503

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: Vendor: SCM Microsystems Inc.,  Product: eUSB ORCA Quad Reader

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 1

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: device found at 8

Apr  6 14:01:30 [kernel] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce30 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 36 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce30 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel]   Vendor: eUSB      Model: Compact Flash     Rev: 5.03

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel]   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce31 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:35 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce31 R 0 Stat 0x1

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x801cce31 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x801cce31 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x6, ASC: 0x29, ASCQ: 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce33 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce33 R 0 Stat 0x1

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x801cce33 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x801cce33 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x6, ASC: 0x28, ASCQ: 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce34 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce34 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce35 L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 8 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8/8

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce35 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: 3999744 512-byte hdwr sectors (2048 MB)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command MODE_SENSE (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  1a 00 3f 00 c0 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce36 L 192 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 192 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code -32; transferred 64/192

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: clearing endpoint halt for pipe 0xc0010880

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=01 rqtype=02 value=0000 index=82 len=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_clear_halt: result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x2

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce36 R 128 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] sdb: Write Protect is off

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] sdb: Mode Sense: 3f 00 00 08

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce37 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce37 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command ALLOW_MEDIUM_REMOVAL (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  1e 00 00 00 01 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce38 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce38 R 0 Stat 0x1

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x801cce38 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x801cce38 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x5, ASC: 0x24, ASCQ: 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce39 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce39 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce3a L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 8 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8/8

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce3a R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] SCSI device sdb: 3999744 512-byte hdwr sectors (2048 MB)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command MODE_SENSE (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  1a 00 3f 00 c0 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce3b L 192 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 192 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code -32; transferred 64/192

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: clearing endpoint halt for pipe 0xc0010880

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=01 rqtype=02 value=0000 index=82 len=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_clear_halt: result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x2

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce3b R 128 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] sdb: Write Protect is off

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] sdb: Mode Sense: 3f 00 00 08

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel]  /dev/scsi/host5/bus0/target0/lun0:<7>usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce3c L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce3c R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel]  p1

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  12 20 00 00 24 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce3d L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 36 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce3d R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel]   Vendor: eUSB      Model: SD-MS-SM          Rev: 5.03

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel]   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  00 20 00 00 00 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce3e L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce3e R 0 Stat 0x1

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x801cce3e L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x801cce3e R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  00 20 00 00 00 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce3f L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce3f R 0 Stat 0x1

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x801cce3f L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x801cce3f R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage:  00 20 00 00 00 00

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1cce40 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1cce40 R 0 Stat 0x1

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x801cce40 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x801cce40 R 0 Stat 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] Attached scsi removable disk sdc at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 1

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 1,  type 0

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad LUN (0:2)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: queuecommand called

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Apr  6 14:01:38 [kernel] usb-storage: device scan complete

lsusb -v output:

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 067b:2307 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2307 USB-ATAPI4 Bridge

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x067b Prolific Technology, Inc.

  idProduct          0x2307 PL2307 USB-ATAPI4 Bridge

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Prolific Technology Inc.

  iProduct                2 ATAPI-4 Bridge Controller

  iSerial                 3 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          7

        bInterval               1

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 03eb:3301 Atmel Corp. 4-port Hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x03eb Atmel Corp.

  idProduct          0x3301 4-port Hub

  bcdDevice            3.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               64mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              5 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          1

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 047d:1025 Kensington 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x047d Kensington

  idProduct          0x1025 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Kensington

  iProduct                2 Kensington USB Mouse

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               50mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.00

          bCountryCode            0

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      66

cannot get report descriptor

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          8

        bInterval              10

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 PCI device 10de:00e7 (nVidia Corporation)

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 ohci_hcd

  iProduct                2 PCI device 10de:00e7 (nVidia Corporation)

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 04e6:0325 SCM Microsystems, Inc. eUSB ORCA Quad Reader

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        16

  idVendor           0x04e6 SCM Microsystems, Inc.

  idProduct          0x0325 eUSB ORCA Quad Reader

  bcdDevice            5.03

  iManufacturer           1 

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 5 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          3

    bmAttributes         0x80

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              4 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize         64

        bInterval               0

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04b4:6560 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=32:Broken pipe)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         2 TT per port

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x04b4 Cypress Semiconductor Corp.

  idProduct          0x6560 CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"

  bcdDevice            0.09

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           41

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Single TT

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          1

        bInterval              12

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 TT per port

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          1

        bInterval              12

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=32:Broken pipe)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 PCI device 10de:00e8 (nVidia Corporation)

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:02.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval              12

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

----------

## meowsqueak

Well, I don't know if my problem is related, but I just got back from an overseas holiday and I can't transfer the files reliably from my SD card (via the camera) using usb-storage. It seems to just hang after about 10 files or so. If I turn off the camera, the cp process terminates silently and I can turn the camera back on and re-mount and continue the cp from there, but it's a pain and leaves the last file at 0 bytes.

Happens with linux-2.6.8.1 and -2.6.11.6.  Used to work with 2.6.8.1.

dmesg shows:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
> 
> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
> usb-storage: device found at 4
> ...

 

----------

## Borgond

Hi folks, 

did you have any luck getting usb-storage to work again properly?

I bought a USB 2.0 Hub yesterday and I am currently running into similar problems as meowsqueak.

The type of the Hub is:

```
Bus 001 Device 114: ID 04b4:6560 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"
```

I've connected my digital camera and an external USB 2.0 HDD to the Hub. Initially the devices are recognized, I am able to mount them - seems to work fine. After transfering (a little bit) of data the devices get disconnected, and are found afterwards immediately again - changing device mappings e.g. from sda to sdb and sdc to sdd ... that is really annoying ;-(

Connecting the devices directly to the computer did work fine - without problems.

Supplied with the USB Hub was an extra mains adaptor - the things i mentioned happen with, and without the adaptor plugged in.

Would be great if anybody out there had an idea. 

so long, 

   Borgond

----------

## meowsqueak

I wasn't able to get the camera working but an SD card reader worked OK. My camera seemed to work OK with older Linux kernels. I also have a little flash-based mp3 player that refuses to work properly via USB on two Linux machines I have. It also doesn't work if those machines boot Windows XP. However the device works fine on another older machine with USB 1.1.

*shrug*    :Confused: 

----------

## Borgond

Hi there, 

the camera works flawlessly if directly plugged into the computer's USB Port.

NOW WHAT THE HECK!!  :Wink: 

That's incredible - I just wanted to log everything thoroughly and reconnected everything from scratch ... now the error doesn't happen again - it just happened every single time I tried it before ,-((

Now I was able to read the Camera data - no disconnections - I tried hdparm -t on both devices (Camera & external HDD)

```

# hdparm -t /dev/sdc1

/dev/sdc1:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.05 seconds =  27.53 MB/sec

# hdparm -t /dev/sdd1

/dev/sdd1:

 Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  5.16 seconds = 793.46 kB/sec

```

worked fine ... argh - I hate it when such things happen and you can't explain why ... 

```
Oct  6 21:16:32 fry usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 50

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry hub 1-4:1.0: USB hub found

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry hub 1-4:1.0: 4 ports detected

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry usb 1-4.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 51

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry scsi173 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry usb-storage: device found at 51

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry usb 1-4.4: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 52

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry usb 1-4.4: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry scsi174 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry usb-storage: device found at 52

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Oct  6 21:16:32 fry usb.agent[402]: Keeping default configuration with /sys//devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.4

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry Vendor: WDC WD25  Model: 00BB-00GUA0       Rev:  0 0

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry SCSI device sdc: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry SCSI device sdc: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry Attached scsi disk sdc at scsi173, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi173, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry usb-storage: device scan complete

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry scsi.agent[458]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.1/1-4.1:1.0/host173/target173:0:0/173:0:0:0

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry Vendor: Casio     Model: QV DigitalCamera  Rev: 1000

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry SCSI device sdd: 2012160 512-byte hdwr sectors (1030 MB)

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry sdd: Write Protect is off

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry sdd: Mode Sense: 00 46 02 00

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry SCSI device sdd: 2012160 512-byte hdwr sectors (1030 MB)

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry sdd: Write Protect is off

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry sdd: Mode Sense: 00 46 02 00

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry sdd: sdd1

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry Attached scsi removable disk sdd at scsi174, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi174, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry usb-storage: device scan complete

Oct  6 21:16:37 fry scsi.agent[521]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.4/1-4.4:1.0/host174/target174:0:0/174:0:0:0

Oct  6 21:16:49 fry su(pam_unix)[595]: session opened for user root by (uid=1000)

Oct  6 21:17:25 fry ReiserFS: sdc1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Oct  6 21:17:26 fry ReiserFS: sdc1: using ordered data mode

Oct  6 21:17:26 fry ReiserFS: sdc1: journal params: device sdc1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Oct  6 21:17:26 fry ReiserFS: sdc1: checking transaction log (sdc1)

Oct  6 21:17:26 fry ReiserFS: sdc1: replayed 3 transactions in 0 seconds

Oct  6 21:17:26 fry ReiserFS: sdc1: Using r5 hash to sort names
```

Now it crashed again ... ;-(, after inserting my usbstick .. this is a mess ... 

```
Oct  6 21:43:40 fry scsi.agent[974]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.3/1-4.3:1.0/host175/target175:0:0/175:0:0:0

Oct  6 21:44:35 fry scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Oct  6 21:44:35 fry scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Oct  6 21:44:52 fry scsi0 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 50

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry usb 1-4.1: USB disconnect, address 51

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry scsi173 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 633

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 634

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry scsi173 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 635

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry lost page write due to I/O error on sdc1

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry REISERFS: abort (device sdc1): Journal write error in flush_commit_list

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry REISERFS: Aborting journal for filesystem on sdc1

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry usb 1-4.3: USB disconnect, address 53

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry scsi175 (0:0): rejecting I/O to device being removed

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry Buffer I/O error on device sde1, logical block 533

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry lost page write due to I/O error on sde1

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry Buffer I/O error on device sde1, logical block 534

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry lost page write due to I/O error on sde1

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry Buffer I/O error on device sde1, logical block 535

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry lost page write due to I/O error on sde1

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry Buffer I/O error on device sde1, logical block 536

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry lost page write due to I/O error on sde1

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry Buffer I/O error on device sde1, logical block 537

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry lost page write due to I/O error on sde1

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry Buffer I/O error on device sde1, logical block 538

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry lost page write due to I/O error on sde1

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry Buffer I/O error on device sde1, logical block 539

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry lost page write due to I/O error on sde1

Oct  6 21:45:50 fry usb 1-4.4: USB disconnect, address 52

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 54

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry hub 1-4:1.0: USB hub found

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry hub 1-4:1.0: 4 ports detected

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb 1-4.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 55

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry scsi176 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb-storage: device found at 55

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb 1-4.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 56

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry scsi177 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb-storage: device found at 56

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb 1-4.4: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 57

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb 1-4.4: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb.agent[1445]: Keeping default configuration with /sys//devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.4

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry scsi178 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb-storage: device found at 57

Oct  6 21:45:51 fry usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Vendor: WDC WD25  Model: 00BB-00GUA0       Rev:  0 0

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry SCSI device sdf: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdf: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry SCSI device sdf: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdf: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdf: sdf1 sdf2 sdf3

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Attached scsi disk sdf at scsi176, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi176, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry usb-storage: device scan complete

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry scsi.agent[1534]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.1/1-4.1:1.0/host176/target176:0:0/176:0:0:0

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Vendor: 3SYSTEM   Model: USB FLASH DISK    Rev: 1.00

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry SCSI device sdg: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdg: Write Protect is off

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdg: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdg: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry SCSI device sdg: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdg: Write Protect is off

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdg: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdg: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdg: sdg1

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Attached scsi removable disk sdg at scsi177, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi177, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry usb-storage: device scan complete

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry scsi.agent[1604]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.3/1-4.3:1.0/host177/target177:0:0/177:0:0:0

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Vendor: Casio     Model: QV DigitalCamera  Rev: 1000

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry SCSI device sdh: 2012160 512-byte hdwr sectors (1030 MB)

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdh: Write Protect is off

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdh: Mode Sense: 00 46 02 00

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdh: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry SCSI device sdh: 2012160 512-byte hdwr sectors (1030 MB)

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdh: Write Protect is off

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdh: Mode Sense: 00 46 02 00

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdh: assuming drive cache: write through

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry sdh: sdh1

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Attached scsi removable disk sdh at scsi178, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry Attached scsi generic sg2 at scsi178, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry usb-storage: device scan complete

Oct  6 21:45:56 fry scsi.agent[1679]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.4/1-4.4:1.0/host178/target178:0:0/178:0:0:0

Oct  6 21:46:22 fry scsi173 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

Oct  6 21:46:22 fry ReiserFS: sdc1: warning: zam-7001: io error in reiserfs_find_entry

```

any ideas? ,-(

thnx in advance, 

   Borgond

----------

